# Olevia codes for vip 622 remote



## wilssm (Sep 1, 2007)

Does anyone know any remote codes that will enable my 5.3 ir remote to control my olevia 232 s13 t.v.
thanks wilssm


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

wilssm said:


> Does anyone know any remote codes that will enable my 5.3 ir remote to control my olevia 232 s13 t.v.
> thanks wilssm


I have run the "code scan" (where every TV code in the remote's memory is tried" and there are none that will control newer Olevia's. Since the Dish remote does not "learn" any outside codes, you and I are SOL.

:nono2:


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

Curmudgeon said:


> I have run the "code scan" (where every TV code in the remote's memory is tried" and there are none that will control newer Olevia's. Since the Dish remote does not "learn" any outside codes, you and I are SOL.
> 
> :nono2:


Mee too! I have an Olevia 537h...


----------



## isuzudave (Sep 29, 2006)

satkid12 said:


> Mee too! I have an Olevia 537h...


I also have an Olevia TV that does not work with the Dish remote. I wish they had a learning remote.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

satkid12 said:


> Mee too! I have an Olevia 537h...


I solved the problem with a Logitech 1000 remote....Logitech HAS the Olevia codes. Any of their remotes that download the codes from their website will be able to be used with Olevia TV's.

Love my 537...but not too thrilled with the proprietary IR codes!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Do you guys like your Olevia TVs?


----------



## satkid12 (Sep 17, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> Do you guys like your Olevia TVs?


I'm very happy with my Olevia 537h. It has a great picture and was a heck of a bargain! I'd love to have a bigger screen, but I don't want to spend $2,000.00 plus for a TV... I had a Sony 27" Trinitron before. What a BIG difference!


----------

